# Labs and frustration



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

..........


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Baabette said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I would surely love to have some help from a knowledgeable person! Thyroid disease runs in my family, and I've thought for years that mine was abnormal. My mom had a goiter when she was in her 30s, and had her thyroid gland removed. My younger sister is being treated for hypothyroid now.
> 
> ...


I am amazed your GP thinks those labs are fine. They most certainly are not. Free T3 and Free T4 should ideally be mid-range or a bit higher. Yours are in the basement.

Given that the TSH is in range and low in the range, I am of the opinion that you are in the late stages of Hashimoto's and adrenal fatigue. Your Ayurvedic doc will understand this, I am sure.
Here is a very very good site for you to read......
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-therapy

It would be good if you could get antibodies' tests but I do understand the financial constraints. Many of us are having a very hard time right now, hubby and I included.

That said..............."if ever!"

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And even if you cannot get the above, I do think you need a radioactive uptake scan to be sure you do not have cancer of the thyroid. That would be my main concern.

You certainly are symptomatic in keeping w/ thyroid disease and given the familial history, it's almost a sure bet.

Selenium is good. Hope the ************** helps. I have heard some folks say it helps. Did the Ayurvedic doc Rx this for you? Will it be used under his/her supervision?


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

..........


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Baabette said:


> No, the Ayurvedic doc did not recommend the Nutri-Meds supplement. I found it myself. But I intend to begin taking at least a little of it as soon as it arrives, so in 2 weeks when I have a follow-up visit with him we will discuss it. Perhaps he will supervise at that point, if I have positive results.
> 
> Forgot to add to list of symptoms that body temp is consistently 97.2 degrees, and brain fog is so bad some days I can hardly do my job. I'm a computer programmer. Brain fog isn't good for productivity. I have really struggled with this for the last few years.
> 
> ...


We can only do what we are able to do given the time and the circumstances. We are here to support you in your endeavors. I know what it is like to not have insurance nor the money to pay out of pocket for medical care. Sometimes we just have to jury rig things.

"What is, is and what ain't, ain't!"


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

..........


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Baabette said:


> I'm back to give an update on the ********** porcine thyroid.
> 
> It arrived on Friday. I took 1/3 tablet Friday night and didn't notice much. But Saturday morning, I took another 1/3 tablet. In just a few minutes I noticed that body aches were melting away. Saturday after lunch I took 1/4 tablet. Felt great. Energetic, optimistic, not hungry, not achy, clear*headed. Then about 9 p.m. Saturday night...CRASH. I guess it wore off. By Sunday morning, I felt like I'd been hit by a truck (which is the way I've been feeling most of the time lately).
> 
> ...


Hi, Bette!! Glad you are feeling a bit better.

If you are following the advice as per *********'* Web site..........

We prefer using basal temperature (under your arm) and your feeling of well*being as touch*points in determining what, and how much to take. Each person will need to find an amount at which they feel their absolute best. It is essential to progress slowly. Journal, to track your progress. Write down your temperature, what supplements you are taking, and how you feel; adjust accordingly. In the case of thyroid glandular, start with one only, and do not exceed 5 tablets or capsules a day. If necessary, take only a portion of a tablet or capsule and as always, consult your doctor for medical advice.

And if you are truly working w/ your doctor on this, I personally am cool with it.

It is nice of you to give us an update; I am sure many are interested.


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

..........


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

...........


----------



## letsgoplaces (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi could I have an explanation as to why Baabette's responses have been cut? I was VERY interested in what this poster had to say because very few reveiws of people using ********** can be found and I would like more insight as to how users are doing with this product. Baabette if you are there could you please contact me via email or at least post again and see if your comments will stay put. Thanks so much


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

letsgoplaces said:


> Hi could I have an explanation as to why Baabette's responses have been cut? I was VERY interested in what this poster had to say because very few reveiws of people using ********** can be found and I would like more insight as to how users are doing with this product. Baabette if you are there could you please contact me via email or at least post again and see if your comments will stay put. Thanks so much


I have sent you a PM


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I will be happy to respond since I deleted the post.

We are a public board and when a user starts giving advice on a product that is unregulated and potentially harmful if not taken with the advice of a doctor, particularly in a forum such as this where many users have very difficult*to*treat thyroid troubles, there is a concern others may follow suit and end up in the ER or dead * that's why I removed the posts.

We are a pretty fairly "loose" board but when it comes to users passing out what can be deemed as bad or potentially harmful advice, we will step in and remove those posts as we see necessary and I wasn't the only one with concerns about those posts.

We've already resolved this issue with the user who posted the information and from our standpoint, it's been put to rest.


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

For the record, I came back to this thread and removed all I could of my own posts. The only things I left were quoted texts that were in posts others had made. I did this to ensure that there were as few problems as possible after the point that I was advised that the mention of the supplement I use was a problem.

However. I do not believe that what I was doing was "giving advice." I was describing my own situation, activities, and physical responses, as well as the response of an endocrinologist affiliated with Duke University.

In the one instance when I did "give advice" about my supplement in response to another user's specific question about whether anyone had used the product, I advised that user NOT to use the supplement in combination with the meds he was already taking. I advised him to seek the advice of his physician. Apparently that whole thread has been removed now; I cannot find it, and have looked three or four times.

Please also be advised that the one other point I had in my mind was that there are many unmedicated, mismedicated, and poorly advised sick people in this world who cannot find anyone at all to help them. I even said this to the endo doc on Monday; if a situation drags on and on, and no one will help us, then in my opinion the only other alternatives are to continue to suffer and get sicker, or to get smart and try to help ourselves.

Regards,

Bette


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes you did remove the references and we thank you for that.

I understand you were not giving direct advice to anyone however, there are all sorts of folks who view these boards * many more than those who participate in the actual discussions here and many have had longstanding difficulties finding the proper treatment and are willing to 'try anything' potentially risking their own health in the process. I am glad the product made you feel better but being that it is unregulated so quality controls have not been standardized, it is a very risky proposition to take this into one's own hands.

Again, I am very happy it went your way, but seriously, it could have landed you in the ER with serious problems and I would not want that to happen to you or anyone else who reads these posts so for liability's sake, it was better off being removed.

We appreciate your opinions, participation and compliance with our requests. I hope you understand our position.


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

Certainly I do understand that, and feel the same as you that I would never want anyone to put themselves in crisis.

I've had my say now, so as you said before, let's put this matter to rest. 

Many thanks,

Bette


----------



## letsgoplaces (Mar 1, 2010)

I am the one who posted that I wanted an explanation as to why Baabette's posts were gone. I did tell two others in private messages how disturbed I was that this happened being that all other meds are talked about on a regular basis and none of us really knows if the poster is following a doctors advice as to dosages etc. Many people have taken the situation into their own hands due to lack of understanding by medical doctors and declining health even though treated ( many times undertreated) I am a well informed well read person on the matter of thyroids and find it difficult in the area I live in to get a doctor to listen to what I say as opposed to what I feel. I am now seeing a naturopath and after much discussion about the product this poster is taking( a dessicated thyoid supplement sold over the internet) we are BOTH trying to find experiences of those who have taken this supplement to see what it has or has not done for them. I feel it is VERY IMPORTANT to read reviews of people like Baabette so we can get an idea of whether or not this supplement is worth our time or not. I have found the experiences of "regular" people have helped me MUCH more in my lifetime than all the advice of many so called "experts". I take the information given to me by doctors I know, doctors I've read books from and first hand experiences from regular people and put the information together to form an opinion of what I want to do for myself. In no way did I take what was said to be strict advice on what I SHOULD DO....it was HER experience and was clearly presented that way. 
I don't know who complained about baabette but I for one want it made clear that I was VERY interested in what her experience is and my naturopath was hoping to gather more information as well. I think most people on this website are intelligent enough to know that if you completely disregard a doctors input then you put yourself at risk. That said, I also think most people on this website WANT to know personal experiences involving ALL meds, types of doctors AND supplements that others are trying in order to get a well rounded idea of what's available to them. For many of us who have rejected synthetic drugs as the answer to our thyroid problems and who wanted Armour but can't get it, it's important to find other things that could possibley help us in our struggle for better health. I for one found this posters experience VERY HELPFUL and I'm upset all her posts are gone. It's clearly stated over and over again that this sight is not acting as a replacement for a doctor so I do think that we should be given a little credit as to our ability to judge whether or not a person is giving us their own experience or TELLING us what to do. The supplement she is taking is being talked about all over the web because people are freaking out over the absence of Armour. I really do feel you are doing a disservice to many by not allowing this poster to give us her EXACT experience with this product. I have PM her and hope to hear from her that way but please reconsider letting others give their experiences regarding this product. I KNOW there are many many people looking for reviews regarding this supplement.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Your point is noted, however, the "other" medicines you are referring to are regulated by the FDA for a reason * they are dangerous when left to the individual. This OTC product in question is not and is readily available for anyone to experiment with.

These boards are not going to be responsible for anyone buying some "product of the day" sold by some fly*by*night marketing company who has no experience in the drug market and no data to back up the product's potential side effects. There's not a single corporation name to be found anywhere on the web site in question and the web site's registration is hidden from public view * and that's no accident.

If you feel the need to discuss it further, it can be done on another board but it's not being promoted here in any way.


----------

